
Ask HN: Is the annual Nautilus subscription worth it? - sweetheart
I see Nautilus articles get linked here fairly regularly, but I hadn&#x27;t known much about the publication until today. I like the idea of what they&#x27;re doing (thematic and multidisciplinary scientific writings), but wonder if it works in the long run. Any subscribers here that recommend the switch to active readership? I&#x27;m hesitant to give more of my time to online publications since it&#x27;s so easy to get sucked into reading rubbish, which is why I&#x27;m seeking some external validation before opening my wallet and schedule.
======
drallison
Nautilus is worthy of your support. The Wikipedia article enumerates its
successes and some of its failings,, for example, not paying authors in a
timely way.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nautilus_(science_magazine)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nautilus_\(science_magazine\)).
Personally, I think there is a need for a journal like Nautilus and therefore
subscribe. Paid subscriptions and donations are needed to provide the economic
base to pay for quality authors.

------
chmaynard
I have been impressed with the quality of the science writing in Quanta
magazine:

[https://www.quantamagazine.org](https://www.quantamagazine.org)

~~~
sweetheart
Ah, that's right. I see a lot of Quanta articles floating around too. Do they
offer a paid service, or anything? Or do they make anything available in ePub
formats?

~~~
chmaynard
Apparently Quanta is fully supported by the Simons Foundation:

[https://www.quantamagazine.org/about/](https://www.quantamagazine.org/about/)

